# تشغيل الأسطح المخروطية د. أحمد زكي حلمي



## ahmedzhelmy (5 أكتوبر 2009)

[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.][FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]تمهيد :[/FONT][/FONT]
يعتبر تشغيل الأسطح المخروطية Cone Surface Working نوع من أنواع الخراطةالطولية التي يتغير فيها القطر بإنتظام.
توجد العدد والأدوات ذات الأسطح المخروطية الخارجية والداخلية بكثرة في حياتنا العملية اليومية مثل نصاب الثاقب (البنطة) – نصاب البرغل – نصاب أظرف المثقاب – رأس ونصاب الذنبة الدوارة – رؤوس الذنب المختلفة – المخروط الداخلي لعمود دوران المخرطة – المخروط الداخلي للرأس المتحرك – المخروط الداخلي لعمود دوران المثقاب ..... إلخ.


----------



## fmharfoush (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## م/عادل حسن (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
على هذه المشاركات الرائعه
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## رحالة11 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله في جهودك ....


----------



## zamalkawi (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*معذرة ولكن من الذي نقل هذا الموضوع من الهندسة الميكانيكية - عام إلى تشكيل وتشغيل الألواح المعدنية؟؟
منذ متى ينتمي تشغيل الأسطح المخروطية إلى **تشكيل وتشغيل الألواح المعدنية؟؟*
* إذا كنتم أخطأتم في هيكلة قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية، فلم تضعوا ساحة خاصة بهندسة الإنتاج فهذه مشكلتكم
وإلى أن تصلحوا هذا الخطأ فلا توجد أي ساحة في القسم مناسبة لهذا الموضوع إلا الهندسة الميكانيكية - عام*


----------



## مهندس محمد 2 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا على المرور والتعليقات الطيبة العطرة 
تحياتي للجميع ،،
د.أحمد زكي​


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*أستاذي الدكتور/ أحمد زكي *​*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع ، وشكرا على كل ما تقدم لنا *​*فأنا بصراحة أبحث في منتدى المهندسين العرب بقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وكل الأقسام التي لها علاقة بالصناعات الميكانيكية عن موضوعات التي بإسم حضرتك فقط *​*فشرحك وأسلوبك سهل وجميل ـ بارك الله فيك .*​*مع الشكر الجزيل*​*م.أحمد*  خيري​


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور ​وربنا يزيد حضرتك من العلم​


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

* 
*​ *جزاك الله خيرا **[font=&quot]وجعل هذا العمل وأعمالك السابقة واللاحقة في ميزان حسناتك[/font][font=&quot][/font]*


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (11 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل والأعمال السابقة واللآحقة في ميزان حسناتك .
تقبل تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
م.صلاح محمود


----------



## lo2yking (22 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------

